# Help Beetles in my lizard vivarium!!!!!!!!



## dave2034 (Jan 28, 2011)

hi 
can anyone help and tell me what the hell this beetles things i keep finding in my basilisks vivarium because it is confusing me 
they are in my profile sorry i dont know how to cant them on here.


----------



## geckocider (Nov 22, 2010)

do you feed him meal worms???


----------



## dave2034 (Jan 28, 2011)

yes mealworms and waxworms


----------



## dave2034 (Jan 28, 2011)

how can they grow like that over night not poss is it


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

mealworms will go from worm to 'alien' to beetle very quickly in a warm viv


----------



## geckocider (Nov 22, 2010)

and if you feed meal worms they are sneaker :censor: and dig and hide under the substrait.... if you dont hand feed him they could be hiding lol

my meal worms have turned into beetles in about a week in the tub :'(


----------



## dave2034 (Jan 28, 2011)

so what are the beetles then the pic it on profile plus should i get them out and stop leaving mealworms in the viv then idea please thanks plus are the beetles dangerous to the lizards


----------



## geckocider (Nov 22, 2010)

get some mealies in a tub, put them in a tub and watch them turn 
they look hidious before they turn into a beetle. lol 

anyways on the plus side he will eat the beetles, so no worries there 
I feed the beetles to my geckos they love them


----------



## geckocider (Nov 22, 2010)

im not sure on baskalis food but have you tried crickets or locusts?
if you try crickets get silent ones as the hotter the viv enclosure the LOUDER they chirp... I hate crickets.... 

get a mealworm dish  i use these ones and they cant get out 

Reptile Bird Mealworm Dish on eBay (end time 14-Apr-11 10:37:11 BST)


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

you can get meal worm dishes designed so they cant crawl out and hide, i think its lee's mealworm dish or something like that


----------



## Bamboozoo (Oct 2, 2009)

These too are beneficial in the environment but you should be feeding them if you are going to leave them in the viv. Or have layers of decaying leaves. Small pieces of fruit, veggie, mine are often in the feeding bowl where I have thrown in the feeder substrate. Supers do this as well.


----------



## dave2034 (Jan 28, 2011)

cwd just turned there nose up at them how about breadies is it safe to fed some beeties to him aswell what do you think people


----------



## xtyler123x (Mar 11, 2011)

i feed them to my beardie she loves them


----------



## dave2034 (Jan 28, 2011)

ok will give it a go thanks


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

These arn't mealworm beetles, they look more like morio beetles.... either way there as harmless as a cricket. You might find that your reptiles won't eat them as they let off a chemical that makes them taste bad to reptiles... If they do eat them though there just as good as any other feeder insect


----------



## jameskench (Sep 19, 2010)

My water dragon loves mealworm beetles hes never been so exited at something lol


----------



## dave2034 (Jan 28, 2011)

morio beetles i thought they could be that as they are alot bigger than meal worms plus i did lose some morios the other week when the male was having a funny five mins after the female. i just thought they was eaten but anyways thanks for letting me know they are harmless


----------

